# Help buying an Amp



## zr2paul (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm a Guitar newbie at 30 and want to learn to play as a hobbie. I have a Gibson ES355 "BB King Lucille" that I bought my wife last year (she's wants to learn also) but I have yet to purchase an Amp as I don't know what I should get. I'm not looking for anything big or expensive and assume 25w would be enough. I was looking at the Fender Frontman but not sure if that would be a good choice. Any opinions would be much appreciated.

Type of music we plan to learn is pretty much accross the board...Pearl Jam, White Stripes (90's, 2000 Rock), lots of classic rock, bluegrass, blues and maybe a little country too. 

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

zr2paul said:


> I'm a Guitar newbie at 30 and want to learn to play as a hobbie. I have a Gibson ES355 "BB King Lucille" that I bought my wife last year (she's wants to learn also) but I have yet to purchase an Amp as I don't know what I should get. I'm not looking for anything big or expensive and assume 25w would be enough. I was looking at the Fender Frontman but not sure if that would be a good choice. Any opinions would be much appreciated.
> 
> Type of music we plan to learn is pretty much accross the board...Pearl Jam, White Stripes (90's, 2000 Rock), lots of classic rock, bluegrass, blues and maybe a little country too.
> 
> ...


That's a hell of a starter guitar! 

For the type of stuff you mentioned, and size and price, etc., I'd suggest you go check out the Fender Blues Jr. While the Frontman amp isn't bad at all for what it is, the Blues Jr. is one of the best value approaches at a _real_ amp. I play rock, alt-rock and alt-country through mine, and it always sounds great.

There are cheaper solid-state alternatives, as I'm sure others will mention, like the Vox modeling amps and the Roland Cube, which will give a bunch of neat effects that you can try out, but for a nice meat-and-potatoes amp that will always sound good and last you for quite some time, I can't think of anything better than the Blues Jr.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Paul...Welcome to the forum :wave:

What is your budget for an amp?

There are many fantastic deals on used gear in this forum.....and often in the Toronto area.

15 to 25 watts is plenty IMHO....however, if you can get a good deal on an amp with more output, it isn't a problem in any way.

Honestly, I think you would tire of the Frontman quickly. Remember, the amp is a huge factor in your resultant tone. Take Lucille to the store and play (or have a salesperson) play "her" through a variety of amps. You will see what I mean.

Depending on your budget, consider a small tube amp....maybe something like a Blues Junior, etc.

Good Luck.

Any chance of a pic of your Lucille....just to make me jealous 

Cheers

Dave

PS *hollowbody* and I were posting at the same time...interesting that we both suggested a Blues Jr. (or similar).


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I agree with the suggestion for a Blues jr. I suggest that you try finding one used, shouldn't be difficult at all. Fender amps are the most overpriced on the market since the company had a huge price increase earlier this year. If you don't want to bother with tubes, the Roland Cube series is a good starter solid-state amp.

You have an amazing guitar :Need Pics


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

If I was shopping 

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=23947


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

greco said:


> Hi Paul...Welcome to the forum :wave:
> 
> What is your budget for an amp?
> 
> ...


You know what they say about great minds, right??

And yes, I'd love to see some pics too.

Lastly, you can probably find a used Blues Jr for around 350 bucks in the Toronto area. 

I just recalled that I recently saw a used Traynor YCV40 on the Toronto Craigslist, and that is a stupid good deal on that amp. I used to own one of them and it's a great amp for the money. The Blues Jr. has a spankier clean sound, but the YCV40 has 2 channels and more power, so that's another option to consider.

Either amp is a tremendously good value.


----------



## HarpBoy (Jun 10, 2009)

zr2paul said:


> I'm a Guitar newbie at 30 and want to learn to play as a hobbie. I have a Gibson ES355 "BB King Lucille" that I bought my wife last year (she's wants to learn also) but I have yet to purchase an Amp as I don't know what I should get. I'm not looking for anything big or expensive and assume 25w would be enough. I was looking at the Fender Frontman but not sure if that would be a good choice. Any opinions would be much appreciated.
> 
> Type of music we plan to learn is pretty much accross the board...Pearl Jam, White Stripes (90's, 2000 Rock), lots of classic rock, bluegrass, blues and maybe a little country too.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Paul. In the $400 range you should be able to find a used Peavey Classic 30, which will give you a really good tube amp that will serve you for many years. If you get a cheaper beginner amp, you likely would end up replacing it before long anyway. You'll see Classic 30's come up from time to time on Craigslist. If you don't want to wait for the opportunity, you might consider the Epiphone Valve Junior tube amp combo, which I think you can get for about $250 at L&M. 

A couple thoughts...

Cheers


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Since U are just learning..Fender G-DEC 30 is the perfect choice.
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/...uitar-Digital-Entertainment-Center?sku=482080


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes, that is an exceptional starter guitar. I don't need to see a photo - because I also own a Gibson BB King Lucille...:smile:..it's a long story.

I agree with the suggestion of a Blues Jr or the Peavey Classic 30.


----------



## zr2paul (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the opinions. Right now the most I can afford is $200 (incl tax) and that's still a little high at the moment. I dont mind using the Fender Frontman for a year and then getting something like the Blues Jr after, as I'll have the funds or at least can save up by then. I just want something now so we can start learning.

What can you recommend for around my budget? Keep in mind I WILL buy something better in a year. I'd prefer to buy new since I can get it ASAP whereas used I'll have to go looking and will take time. 

Once again THANK YOU for all your help and opinions. The website is awesome! Pictures will be posted soon!

Paul


----------



## zr2paul (Jul 10, 2009)

I forgot to ask...who makes the blues jr? Thanks

Paul


***nevermind its a Fender***


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

zr2paul said:


> Thanks for all the opinions. Right now the most I can afford is $200 (incl tax) and that's still a little high at the moment. I dont mind using the Fender Frontman for a year and then getting something like the Blues Jr after, as I'll have the funds or at least can save up by then. I just want something now so we can start learning.
> 
> What can you recommend for around my budget? Keep in mind I WILL buy something better in a year. I'd prefer to buy new since I can get it ASAP whereas used I'll have to go looking and will take time.
> 
> ...



considering your price range a Frontman is fine, I would try and get the one with reverb. If you can find a vibrochamp xd that would be my choice.


----------



## zr2paul (Jul 10, 2009)

Ive come across a Fender G-Dec Junior at a really good price. Only a few months old and barely used. Kid never ended up taking up Guitar. Would that be a good choice? How about the G-Dec 30 ... someone is selling one for $220 and its a year old and mentions it's in great shape.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Grab it! ...................:smile:


----------



## zr2paul (Jul 10, 2009)

Which one the G-Dec Junior or the G-Dec 30? I also found a G-Dec 15watt amp (not Junior, they call it G-Dec Guitar Entertainment Center) and they are asking $150 which is closer to my budget...would that be ok? Thanks

Paul


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Get the 30..more options on it..


----------



## zr2paul (Jul 10, 2009)

I have the following "used" choices...

G-Dec Junior $100 ...can pick it up ASAP
G-Dec 15watt "Elec. Guitar Center" $150 ... waiting to see if he still has it.
G-Dec 30 $220+ ... but not sure if I can get it.

I also found a Blues Junior that I think I can get for about $200-250. I know everyone says its a great amp but the G-Dec has all those extra option. Should I go with the G-Dec 30 vs. the Blues Jr?

This shopping for an amp is killing me but I can't wait to start playing!

Paul


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Bud..buy the good one with no regrets.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

zr2paul said:


> I have the following "used" choices...
> 
> G-Dec Junior $100 ...can pick it up ASAP
> G-Dec 15watt "Elec. Guitar Center" $150 ... waiting to see if he still has it.
> ...


If you want something right now to mess with and will buy something again later, then go for the G-Dec Junior. It's the cheapest and will get you playing right away.

_If_ you can stretch you budget and get the Blues Jr., I highly recommend it. It's a flat out better sounding amp and all the features on the G-Dec are neat, but the thing with amps like that is that the features are meant as an introduction to those effects and aren't generally well done or all that great-sounding. I had a Line 6 amp as my first amp with a bunch of cool effects (that I thought were cool at the time). After owning it for 2 years, I realized I almost never used any of the effects, so I sold it and bought myself a Traynor YCV40. Best...decision...ever!


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

WRONG..the G-Dec has a built in tuner. It has a looper. It has drums & bass to play along with.
I wish I had one when I first started learning.
A Blues Jr. is a one-trick pony= BORING. sdsre


----------



## zr2paul (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks...once again! Love this forum. I'm going to try and get the better G-Dec, if not, i'll just go with the G-Dec Jr for $100. Do these amps come with a headphone option? I can't seem to get into the Fender website for some reason and I can't find any info if they have the headphone jack. 

Paul


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

zr2paul said:


> Thanks...once again! Love this forum. I'm going to try and get the better G-Dec, if not, i'll just go with the G-Dec Jr for $100. Do these amps come with a headphone option? I can't seem to get into the Fender website for some reason and I can't find any info if they have the headphone jack.
> 
> Paul


Fender's website says yes.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

While "bells and whistles" may prove helpful in keeping your interest, I have little doubt the Blues Jr. would be the best sounding amp of the choices availlable to you. I'm not very familiar with them, but they're mentioned here all the time So I finally checked one out and they're decent sounding for the money. As far as cheap modelling amps go, Roland and Vox make very inexpensive units that sound pretty damn good. There's no right or wrong here. You should really take the time to play these different amps, or go with a more knowledgable friend and make up your mind after you've given them a go.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I strongly second Shawn's (Rugburn's) advice.

Enjoy your amp!!

Dave


----------



## zr2paul (Jul 10, 2009)

Woohoo...found an Amp. Getting a Fender G-Dec (not Jr or 30), it's the one in between. It's almost a year old. $150. I think that's a pretty good deal. Get it tomorrow. I'm pumped...can't wait to start that aweful beginner's guitar sound LOL!!!

Paul


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

you know you can start learnign how to play with just the guitar, right? the amp just makes the sound louder! 

Good luck, good job and congrats


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Enjoy! :bow: http://www.mygdec.com/index.php?option=com_joomlaboard&Itemid=27


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

If you want a good tube sound & also effects in an inexpensive amp, try the Fender Super Champ XD. A lot more versatile that the Blues Junior & cheaper too. Same power as the Blues Junior (15 watts).

Probably a better sound for your Lucille too, since the 10" spkr should give the Humbucker pickups a cleaner sound with more "bite".


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

zr2paul said:


> Woohoo...found an Amp. Getting a Fender G-Dec (not Jr or 30), it's the one in between. It's almost a year old. $150. I think that's a pretty good deal. Get it tomorrow. I'm pumped...can't wait to start that aweful beginner's guitar sound LOL!!!
> 
> Paul


Good score. It was buying a G-DEC about 3 years ago that got me back into playing after a 20+ year hiatus. These amps have some good jam tracks and you will have lots of fun with it.:smile:


----------



## ZipZimZowy (Dec 1, 2010)

*The Fender "Blues Junior" Special Edition TWEED Model.*

Look for the Fender TWEED version of the Blues Junior. Special speaker. Great sound-


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats.....I just bought a G-DEC 3, 15 watt amp and I really like it. The difference between the original and the "3" series is that the backing tracks etc. are in mp3 or wav format instead of relying on midi files. The fuse software will take you many places. I need a laptop now...lol.


----------

